# Stuff we still want to see in the R15



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I figure it's been awhile since we've done this and maybe we might be able to have Earl's contact be able to give us an idea if we will or won't see any of these improvements/additions in the future. Even if his contact doesn't it will still be intersting to see what people think the improvements should be order of things should be. I listed mine in the order of importance to me. Dual buffers, First run/Repeats, Call ID and Stability are not listed since they have no plan at this time turn on dual buffers and the first run/repeat logic, Stability and Caller ID are always being worked on. So lets have fun  

- SL/TODO limits increased (I know Earl said they are working on this but listed)
- Partial records (keeping both halves of the partial)
- Usable history (i.e. something besides canceled and recorded in the history)
- Ability to edit SL's when there are no shows scheduled
- Mark and Delete in TODO list
- Linked Screens and functions (i.e. in MYVOD it list episodes if you select a show but you can look at episodes at all)
- One button guide
- Autotune

P.S. Please no Chris list's :lol:


----------



## SEAKevin (Jul 8, 2006)

Ability to set up multiple series links for the same show on different channels and allow each of the series links to have its own separate slot in the prioritizer.

Faster 30 second slip or shift to 30 second skip (instant)

Options to save 10 & 15 recordings of each show (instead of 1-5 & all)


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

- Continuous buffer (not clearing buffer when you change channel)
- Play List (e.g., mark and play 5 shows in a row)


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

SEAKevin said:


> Ability to set up multiple series links for the same show on different channels and allow each of the series links to have its own separate slot in the prioritizer.


And/or the ability of a single SL to record from different channels.

- "Channels I Recieve" favorite list

- Searches that have the option to only return results for the favorites list you select.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

- Dual buffers


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> - Dual buffers


Ding! Ding Ding!

Overshoot correction for the faster FF or RW settings could make the 30 sec. "slip" a moot point.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh, how about some consistency with the Jump Back button? Some times it's 1 second, sometimes 6. Sometimes in between. Why is it sooo different?


----------



## Jim B (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes, I know that if you can record one and watch another or record both that having PIP seems a silly option, but since there are two tuners, why not have the ability to do PIP or split screen? There are people in this world who prefer to live life by multi-tasking, versus sequential, activities (ie, why wait to watch one after the other when you can flip back and forth and annoy your spouse :eek2: :eek2


----------



## jmbrooks (Jan 11, 2004)

So this may have anwswered a question I was just about to post. I am new to D* and the R15. My wife and son have a few SL's set up and now I can't set any new recordings because it says the ToDo list is full  

Anyone have any work arounds for this?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jmbrooks said:


> So this may have anwswered a question I was just about to post. I am new to D* and the R15. My wife and son have a few SL's set up and now I can't set any new recordings because it says the ToDo list is full
> 
> Anyone have any work arounds for this?


You can delete items from the TDL. Go into MYVOD and hit the Yellow button. Then select a todo item and cancel the recording. However, when I've been doing this lately the stupid thing filled up the TDL before I could go schedule anything else.

The other option is place it in StandBy for an hour or two and come back. You should be down in the 80's by then and be able to schedule a few more SLs or individual recordings.

Yes, this is a royal PITA and just plain poor design. There's really no excuse for this. But I guess that's new technology for DTV.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

This is what I would like to see:
-dual live buffers with ability to toggle between the two
-ability to turn off the "searching for signal" message.
-no delay between the moment you press play and the moment the audio starts.
-faster 30s slip (customizable would be great)
-02468 ALWAYS downloads the absolute latest official upgrade (as suggested by Walters in another thread)


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

- Some way to have it NOT display the current recording when the unit is brought out of Standby.

Yesterday I turned it on to watch Hell's Kitchen, just as the show was ending and they were revealing who got the boot.......aaarghhh!!

Others have complained about this with regards to sporting events etc.

I am not sure what the 'fix' would be though.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> - Some way to have it NOT display the current recording when the unit is brought out of Standby.
> 
> Yesterday I turned it on to watch Hell's Kitchen, just as the show was ending and they were revealing who got the boot.......aaarghhh!!
> 
> ...


I get ticked by that too, I hate turning on the TV and seeing the end of Big Brother or any other show where you don't want to see the end. The UTV's fix was to have MYVOD be it's own channel. 99% of the time I was tuned to the MYVOD channel 1020. We you where done it would go to 1020 and you'd be on a blue screen. If your recording was pause you would see the recording.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

wohlfie said:


> - Some way to have it NOT display the current recording when the unit is brought out of Standby.
> 
> Yesterday I turned it on to watch Hell's Kitchen, just as the show was ending and they were revealing who got the boot.......aaarghhh!!
> 
> ...


Fix

1) Put 1 finger on the active channel button, another on power button.

2) Close eyes and ears.

3) Press power button, then active button.

4) Open eyes and wait long time for active channel to display.

5) Start viewing as normally would.

:lol:


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Doesn't it work to just hit channel down? That's what I do when I come out of standby and it's showing a recording in progress.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

psweig said:


> Doesn't it work to just hit channel down? That's what I do when I come out of standby and it's showing a recording in progress.


Unless both tuners are being used. It also does the same thing when your done with a Show in MYVOD. The times I usally care about this are prime time and both tuners are usally being use so changing the channel won't work and I usally don't think about the show being on when it happens.


----------



## joemmcg (May 29, 2006)

Just like to add my priorities;
dual tuner buffering without recording
pip

Had both with Ultimate Tv receiver on DirecTV and single line dual tuner with local cable. Don't understand why DirecTV seems to be regressing rather than advancing


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Unless both tuners are being used. It also does the same thing when your done with a Show in MYVOD. The times I usally care about this are prime time and both tuners are usally being use so changing the channel won't work and I usally don't think about the show being on when it happens.


In fact, in this situation it is almost worse to try 'channel down'.

I think thats what I must have done, and since the 2nd tuner was in use.....I got the "keep, cancel, delete" message cause it tried to change the Hell's Kitchen channel.

Then I had to stop and really think about what I was doing for fear of losing it entirely, all the while the show playing and me hearing outcomes and final remarks I really did not want to!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I would not care if any new features were added to the R-15 as long as they just get it working stable and reliable (#1) with the features they advertised that are still not working. (VOD, SL limits, Showcases, RF remote, adding HD space, DirecTV2go, etc.....) and all the bugs worked out.

I am very pleased with what features the R-15 has and how it works.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

VOD, SL limits, Showcases, RF remote, adding HD space, DirecTV2go

They've advertised these features? I just thought that they've promised these things through Earl and various press releases and never gave a time frame of when these thing would be added or even if the R15 would get this stuff (I know it probably will, I'm just trying to say you should bring your expectations waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay down).


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> They've advertised these features?


Most were from press releases but the RF remote is due out anytime now we just need to wait for the software update, Showcases is already a menu option under the List menu just not active yet, VOD was advertised before (160 gig HD, 100 for our recordings, 60 for VOD), SL limitations was never advertised so IMO that should be fixed :lol:

Since DirecTV redesigned their website, they removed some of the features I remember being there before about the R-15.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

My list is pretty much the same as those listed here:

- Get rid of those limits. I'm a light user, and I come close to hitting the limits on the TDL. I can't imagine if I had say 20 - 30 SLs.

- Dual active tuners.

- Fix the caller ID. This really isn't a biggie, since I have a phone all of 10 feet from my TV, but since it IS a feature, I would like that it work properly. I first thought that it was an issue with our phone signal. It's not. I rehooked our standard receiver up to a phone line after a couple years. It has no problems with flagging the calls.

- FWD skip to the hashmarks on the buffer. I really miss having that. And let me go directly back to the beginning of a recorded show.

- Allow me to do a one-button guide - allow me to get rid of the filters if I don't want them. Or at the very least allow me to customize the filters.

That's really about it for me. The biggest thing is: get this unit stable. It sounds like they're getting close. And the more I use my R15 the more I like it. Oh, and one other feature that's supposed to be fixed with 10C8 is: preserve the buffer when I come out of play-back mode. I'll chalk that one up to "being fixed" even though I don't think I'll EVER see 10C8.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

How about entering text for searches cell phone text messaging style? Hit the 2 button twice for "b", etc. It takes way to long to scroll through that box of charcters hitting select for each one.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

qwerty said:


> How about entering text for searches cell phone text messaging style? Hit the 2 button twice for "b", etc. It takes way to long to scroll through that box of charcters hitting select for each one.


That's a very interesting request from someone with the username qwerty 

Seriously though, that is a great idea.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

That reminds me. Searches still needs symbols (ie & , - % etc.) in the keypad for searches.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> That reminds me. Searches still needs symbols (ie & , - % etc.) in the keypad for searches.


Or those characters need to be removed from what's being searched.

Tivos don't have those characters. Did UTV units?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Yep, lose the punctuation and the stop words.


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

Have the R15 scheduler work like they advertise ...better then using a vcr no tapes to mess with. At least with my VCR when I set it to record it records untill it runs out of tape. 

Fix the prioritizer and either have it ask what the priority of a new show/ or season pass that you set to record or set it at the bottom of the list. In my opinion a show should start at the bottom of the list. It sucks that if I set a program priority at 1 then as soon as my wife or I set another program and it moves into the number 1 spot. Then a month later you go into myvod to watch a show to find out something else recorded instead what you had set with a higher priority because every new show you set become the number 1. 

Increasing the scheduler size as I have several shows that I watch/record that are 30 mins shows and if the show comes on twice a day or multiple times on certain days its easy to fill the scheduler. 

Allow the scheduler to start later or finish sooner then its is scheduled. Many a time I have wanted to record a show or movie and something else finishes at 7:35 and the show I want to record starts at 7:30. On most movie channels the last 5 mins is normally credits. Does not make much sense that I can start a show early but dont have an option to start a show latter or have a show stop early.


----------



## ad301 (Mar 30, 2004)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> ....it will still be intersting to see what people think the improvements should be...


Improve Search so that it is functionally equivalent to, or (perish the thought) even better than, the wishlist capability of tivo boxes.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Jump to -- allow me to jump to enter the time that I want to jump to, so I can jump to the 5 minute mark, or the 1:50 mark.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Easier reordering of priority list (see NetFlix queue for example)


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Advanced search option with boolean logic (especially ability to search for a Live Event so I can record Mets games with extra padding at the end without recording "Mets Roundtable" plus whatever is on for an hour after that.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

An option, because I know some like the picture in guide, to either eliminate it (to provide more room for listings) or to replace it with a screenshot from the currently-selected program (in the case of MyVOD).


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

To expand on my initial list, there are a couple other features I would like to see:

- Make the Channels I Get list work correctly. It never worked on my tivo either, but it would be really nice to have.
- Along with that, have the Search only pick up channels I get (something others have talked about).
- Allow me to not only customize my filters, but also my filter list. For example, I use both of my custom channels lists - one for TV channels I want to surf through, and the other with just the XM stations on it. I would love to be able to put both sets on my filter list. Then I could flip between the two much more easily. Although I do have to say, the way the R15 does it is nicer than how the R10 did it (allowing me to switch between lists).
- Have the filters be program-specific and not channel-specific. For example, the sports filter should pick up the Eagles game on ABC...

I really like having the filters, but they're not as useful as they could be. I also noticed something odd. If I use my customized channel list, and then I hit guide, and select say the movie filter. I don't get all the movie channels on my channel list. I only get 3 of them. That means that the filter is pretty useless when I have a custom channel list selected. Must be how channels are categorized. That's one reason I would like it to be program-specific. I know that they can do that because my old standard receiver used to do it just fine. Not only did the filters work fine, but the guide was color-coded. Regular shows would be blue, sports would be, I think, green, movies would be purple. Stuff like that. If they can segregate it out on the guide like that, then that means the information is there. The filters on the DVR should be able to make better use of that information.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Or those characters need to be removed from what's being searched.
> 
> Tivos don't have those characters. Did UTV units?


They did. They had a full keyboard on screen that you could bring up in alot of places (in case you didn't have a USB keyboard for the web TV). But when you when to search you have the full keyboard on the bottom half of the screen. You'd type the name or partial name and then hit search, you'd get a wait screen for a couple seconds and then your results. If you didn't hit anything or it wasn't what you wanted you'd hit the back button and edit your result. I kind of like the way the R15 displays the names and then shows the shows after you select it but I don't like that you can't just highlight a show and hit R) or R)) to get it record them.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm not sure if anyone else mentioned this but how about we get full info on a show when we select INFO. There are still shows that have no dates and shorter descriptions on the R15 compared with a Tivo unit.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else mentioned this but how about we get full info on a show when we select INFO. There are still shows that have no dates and shorter descriptions on the R15 compared with a Tivo unit.


And list the episode when there is only one in MYVOD. I hate that the only way I know the episode title is if there are more than one in MYVOD.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> You can delete items from the TDL. Go into MYVOD and hit the Yellow button. Then select a todo item and cancel the recording. However, when I've been doing this lately the stupid thing filled up the TDL before I could go schedule anything else.
> 
> The other option is place it in StandBy for an hour or two and come back. You should be down in the 80's by then and be able to schedule a few more SLs or individual recordings.
> 
> Yes, this is a royal PITA and just plain poor design. There's really no excuse for this. But I guess that's new technology for DTV.


One thing that might help is to realize that when the todo list is full, you cannot hit record twice to set a SL (since the first press will bring up the list full msg and stop you in your tracks) but you CAN set the SL by going the "long way" through menu to the SL tab on the record screen.

ApK


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ApK said:


> One thing that might help is to realize that when the todo list is full, you cannot hit record twice to set a SL (since the first press will bring up the list full msg and stop you in your tracks) but you CAN set the SL by going the "long way" through menu to the SL tab on the record screen.
> 
> ApK


So through that screen it will create the SL even though the TDL is full. I did not know that. Thanks.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> So through that screen it will create the SL even though the TDL is full. I did not know that. Thanks.


Do we know if:

1) this causes issues?

2) You can also do this if SL are at 50?

to me this sounds like "crossing the beams".....(Ghostbusters reference)


----------



## tampasoccerfan (Apr 8, 2006)

I second the comment about Autotune--a great tool for kids who are too young to operate a remote but want a little TV time (I'm talking babysitter here--just the ability to switch from one channel to the next once or twice).


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

When in the ToDo list, have it display the info about a show when you highlight it (that's what happens when you lighlight an item in a search list) instead of having to press the select button on it.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Ya I agree I would like to see the show description would be VERY helpful.


----------



## krorer (Dec 10, 2006)

1) Autotune -- how they could leave this simple feature out is beyond me....
2) PIP -- the installer just about destroyed my house putting in the second line (which I had to completely redo) -- I'm still wondering why he even bothered.
3) Font/display option controls (size of font, number of lines per screen, etc)
4) Better performance


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

krorer said:


> 1) Autotune -- how they could leave this simple feature out is beyond me....
> 2) PIP -- the installer just about destroyed my house putting in the second line (which I had to completely redo) -- I'm still wondering why he even bothered.
> 3) Font/display option controls (size of font, number of lines per screen, etc)
> 4) Better performance


#1) I can see Autotune when watching live TV. But that's not what a DVR is for and I wouldn't expect that feature. If it's important to setup an autotune, just setup a recording. Then, even if you walk away for a few minutes you haven't missed anything.
#2) 2nd line so you can watch live TV (which by #1 you do) and record an additional show at the same time.
#3) I agree.
#4) It's getting better. The biggest problem I has is when comparing it to my Tivo units. Skip 30 and back 6 is just so much faster on DTivos and the Slip 30 and back 6-7 on the R15.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

The R-15 (and any other DVR for D*) REQUIRES 2 lines for both tuners to work. 

Cable DVRs do not as everything is multiplexed on one line and can thus be split insided the box. Not possible with Sat DVRs.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

walters said:


> An option, because I know some like the picture in guide, to either eliminate it (to provide more room for listings) or to replace it with a screenshot from the currently-selected program (in the case of MyVOD).


I like the picture in guide, but the screenshot idea is genious!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Automatically clear the Progress Bar after the unit has been in Pause mode for 5 seconds. And don't display the Progress bar when using "frame forward/reverse" (i.e. pressing FF or RW buttons while in Pause mode) because it obscures the bottom of the frame being viewed. I can remove the Progress Bar for the currently displayed frame when in Pause by pressing the BLUE button twice, but this is annoying because it has to be repeated after each new frame.


----------



## Snopple (Apr 21, 2002)

Wolffpack said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else mentioned this but how about we get full info on a show when we select INFO. There are still shows that have no dates and shorter descriptions on the R15 compared with a Tivo unit.


I agree. The show information on the TIVO units is much more complete than on the R-15. I don't think the R-15 even tells you if the show is new or being repeated.

One feature of the Tivo units that I miss on the R-15 is the ability to select the "More Info" and get the original air date of a program. I always liked watching a rerun of I Love Lucy, for example, and be able to learn that it originally aired on January 2, 1954. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Snopple (Apr 21, 2002)

beakersloco said:


> Have the R15 scheduler work like they advertise ...better then using a vcr no tapes to mess with. At least with my VCR when I set it to record it records untill it runs out of tape.
> 
> Allow the scheduler to start later or finish sooner then its is scheduled. Many a time I have wanted to record a show or movie and something else finishes at 7:35 and the show I want to record starts at 7:30. On most movie channels the last 5 mins is normally credits. Does not make much sense that I can start a show early but dont have an option to start a show latter or have a show stop early.


I don't believe there is an option for automatically stopping a show early. Both the R-15 and the older DirecTV Tivo units give you the ability to record two shows at the same time. So if movie A runs to 7:35 and Movie B starts at 7:30, that shouldn't be a problem.

You can also start a recording up to 10 minutes early and end it up to three hours later. To do so, highlight a program in the guide. Press "Select". On the next screen, Record should already be highlighted. Press Select again. It will take you to a third screen where you where you'll see the options for starting a recording early. Or ending it later.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

jmbrooks said:


> So this may have anwswered a question I was just about to post. I am new to D* and the R15. My wife and son have a few SL's set up and now I can't set any new recordings because it says the ToDo list is full
> 
> Anyone have any work arounds for this?


What I do is select the show in the guide and where you get to the record tabbed page, I am at work now so bare with me....... I select the tab for series link and tell it to record the series even when at 100 in the TDL it works for me..... I do reset everythings once a month due to the crappiness of the R15 and reset my sl's as soon as the guide is full.


----------



## fu_paladins (Oct 10, 2006)

Recent Searches:
- Be able to sort and/or prioritize them
- Be able to delete one without having to do the search again


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

fu_paladins said:


> Recent Searches:
> - Be able to sort and/or prioritize them
> - Be able to delete one without having to do the search again


I thought you could delete recent searches using DASH-DASH but just trying that with 10FA it doesn't work. Maybe it never did but I tought it did.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

fu_paladins said:


> Recent Searches:
> - Be able to sort and/or prioritize them
> - Be able to delete one without having to do the search again


 One thing I do is in the search screen, set record for what you found (if you found it) then use the DELETE that is on the menu, it will delete the search but not the show you marked to RECORD.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I would like to just see them FIX all the current problems (SL's repeats, icon colors, progress bar, fix program descriptions, etc...) and SPEED it up and I would be happy.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> #1) I can see Autotune when watching live TV. But that's not what a DVR is for and I wouldn't expect that feature.


Sure it is. One of the reasons to get a DVR is to pause and rewind live TV. Just because you don't watch live TV, that doesn't mean that other DVR users don't. Autotune is a feature found in DTV standard receivers, and the lack of it in the R15 prevents R15 users from taking full advantage of DTV and the R15.

In addition to autotune, the R15 should have a continuous buffer, instead of clearing the buffer when the channel is changed.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I figure it's been awhile since we've done this and maybe we might be able to have Earl's contact be able to give us an idea if we will or won't see any of these improvements/additions in the future. Even if his contact doesn't it will still be intersting to see what people think the improvements should be order of things should be. I listed mine in the order of importance to me. Dual buffers, First run/Repeats, Call ID and Stability are not listed since they have no plan at this time turn on dual buffers and the first run/repeat logic, Stability and Caller ID are always being worked on. So lets have fun
> 
> - SL/TODO limits increased (I know Earl said they are working on this but listed)
> - Partial records (keeping both halves of the partial)
> ...


Change everything and make it a DTIVO


----------



## DustyTrail (Nov 13, 2006)

cybok0 said:


> Change everything and make it a UTV


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Upstream said:


> Sure it is. One of the reasons to get a DVR is to pause and rewind live TV. Just because you don't watch live TV, that doesn't mean that other DVR users don't. Autotune is a feature found in DTV standard receivers, and the lack of it in the R15 prevents R15 users from taking full advantage of DTV and the R15.
> 
> In addition to autotune, the R15 should have a continuous buffer, instead of clearing the buffer when the channel is changed.


Continous buffer would be nice. Even Tivo doesn't do that, and I can't see why not.

But auto-tune? I just don't get it. Either a tuner is recording something or it's not. If it's recording something, then you wouldn't want it to change to tune to something else, and if it's not recording something, just set it to record what you want rather than just tuning to it. What's the point of tuning then NOT recording? Setting the DVR to record something will AUTOmatically TUNE one of the tuners to it and also record it. What's missing?


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

DustyTrail said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ApK said:


> Continous buffer would be nice. Even Tivo doesn't do that, and I can't see why not.
> 
> But auto-tune? I just don't get it. Either a tuner is recording something or it's not. If it's recording something, then you wouldn't want it to change to tune to something else, and if it's not recording something, just set it to record what you want rather than just tuning to it. What's the point of tuning then NOT recording? Setting the DVR to record something will AUTOmatically TUNE one of the tuners to it and also record it. What's missing?


Autotune was nice on a non-DVR in conjunction with a VCR. My old Dish receiver would autotune then IR blast to turn on the VCR & record.

IMHO, unless watching in real time is very important, recording trumps autotune. It does everything autotune does except change the channel. Infact, that's all that autotune does.

On the other hand, how hard would it be to implement?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Autotune on a non-DVR receiver in conjunction with a VCR makes sense. Logical. Autotune on a DVR is referred to as recording the show. That would be amongst the last of the many features I'd like to see added.

Plus I'm not sure how easy it would be to implement. If the DVR is recording other shows, or you're watching another show (depending on the live buffer) should the unit switch channels on you? Would you setup an autotune as a SL or would it be manual? If manual, what would be it's priority over other DVR activities?

To all of the proponents of the request for the autotune feature. If you're willing to setup autotune for a show, why not set it up to record? It's the same thing. The DVR would switch and start recording. You can then stop the recording but continue to watch the show. Please, explain to my little mind, the advantage to having an autotune feature on a DVR.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Upstream said:


> Sure it is. One of the reasons to get a DVR is to pause and rewind live TV. Just because you don't watch live TV, that doesn't mean that other DVR users don't. Autotune is a feature found in DTV standard receivers, and the lack of it in the R15 prevents R15 users from taking full advantage of DTV and the R15.
> 
> In addition to autotune, the R15 should have a continuous buffer, instead of clearing the buffer when the channel is changed.


I do watch Live TV with DVRs. But if I want to make sure I don't miss a show, I set it up to record. Even if I'm watching Live TV I still won't miss it.

I've only used the R15 and DTivos. What other standard DVRs have an autotune feature, without recording.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

OK. Here is why I want autotune. If my wife and I go to sleep with the TV on, the remote control is usually on my nightstand. If I fall asleep before my wife. she will wake me up to turn the channel to Jay Leno. With autotune, the TV will automatically turn to Jay Leno, so I can continue sleeping.

Another reason for autotune, if I use my TV as an alarm to wake me up in the morning, I can use autotune to make sure the TV is tuned to the morning news program I want to watch.



As far as the objections of how to implement .... it really isn't that complicated. I schedule a show, and I get the option to record, autotune, or autotune&record. If you don't want to autotune, you can set the default to record only. If I try to autotune two shows at the same time, I get a conflict screen just like the record conflict.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

So what auto-tune would add is making sure the currently viewed tuner is the one you want to see.

In the meantime, the work around would be set Leno to record and show your wife the one button to press to flip tuners on the 50/50 chance that the wrong one is on the screen.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

ApK said:


> In the meantime, the work around would be set Leno to record and show your wife the one button to press to flip tuners on the 50/50 chance that the wrong one is on the screen.


ApK -- if she had the remote control, she could just press 4 to turn to channel 4. But the remote control is on my nightstand ... so she wakes me up trying to reach it, or she wakes me up to ask me to turn the channel. (Or if I give her the remote, and she falls asleep first, then I wake her up to turn the channel.)

Sure, there are work-arounds like setting two one-minute manual records on channel 4 to force both tuners to the same channel. But that then requires a lot of unecessary maintenance, and prevents us from recording something else while watching Jay Leno (defeating the watch one thing and record another advantage of the DVR).

Autotune is a clean, easy, useful feature.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Hmm...How about two remotes?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

If she doesn't have the remote control how does she turn the TV on in the first place?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

While my wife and I are in "bed time TV watching mode" the remote's between us on the bed. Last one asleep is suppose to take care of it but many times it's still on the bed come morning.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

For us, most nights, we'll set the TV's sleep timer and put the remote away on a nightstand (is it sad that so many of us married types go to bed with the TV?).

If one of us wakes up in the middle of the night and wants to watch TV (sign of a long night, usually involving a discontented child), we go downstairs...turning the TV on would wake the other.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes. There are workaround solutions to the specific example I gave. (But putting the remote between my wife and me in bed in not a good workaround. :blush: )

My point wasn't to talk about every example of where autotune is a benefit, nor to discuss every workaround. Heck, there is a workaround to having the DVR in the first place (my DVD recorder is DVD-RAM compatible, which allows me to record and playback simultaneously, so I can pause and rewind live recordings, just like a DVR). But the purpose of a DVR is to provide a simple solution, not require more complex workarounds.

Someone asked why you would want autotune with a DVR; I gave two examples.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

We know, we just like tangents.


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

two remotes


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

OK. I went out to Home Depot at lunchtime. I purchased one of those extension poles that you use to change lightbulbs in high ceilings. Now my wife can reach over me to press the remote button to turn the channel to Jay Leno at night.

When I get home, I am going to start training my dog to press Channel 7 when the TV turns on in the morning, so I can wake up to Good Morning America. I've already trained my dog to turn on the coffee pot, so I figure training him to change the channel shouldn't be too tough. Who needs autotune (or a coffee pot with a timer) when you have a smart dog.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Upstream said:


> OK. I went out to Home Depot at lunchtime. I purchased one of those extension poles that you use to change lightbulbs in high ceilings. Now my wife can reach over me to press the remote button to turn the channel to Jay Leno at night.


Too easy. Try this:
http://www.metamemes.com/downloads/posters/rube_goldberg_poster.jpg

Training the dog to turn on the coffee pot...I don't know why I didn't think of that. My dearly departed Rottie, Nikita, would have loved doing that!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Upstream said:


> OK. I went out to Home Depot at lunchtime. I purchased one of those extension poles that you use to change lightbulbs in high ceilings. Now my wife can reach over me to press the remote button to turn the channel to Jay Leno at night.
> 
> When I get home, I am going to start training my dog to press Channel 7 when the TV turns on in the morning, so I can wake up to Good Morning America. I've already trained my dog to turn on the coffee pot, so I figure training him to change the channel shouldn't be too tough. Who needs autotune (or a coffee pot with a timer) when you have a smart dog.


The whole point of this is that you can very easily tell it to turn to a channel and start recording at any time you want. This way if you came in say 130 mins later you could still hit the recording and see what the 90 min buffer would have missed.

I still don't get how your wife turns on the TV without the remote. If mine wants the TV on she gets out of the bed walks around the bed and grabs the remote if she wants to watch TV. If shes the last one asleep and I wake up I do the same.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> If mine wants the TV on she gets out of the bed walks around the bed and grabs the remote if she wants to watch TV. If shes the last one asleep and I wake up I do the same.


There you go upstream! You don't need to train the dog, you need to train the wife!


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

qwerty said:


> There you go upstream! You don't need to train the dog, you need to train the wife!


Obviously you are not married. It is easier to train the dog. 

(Clint, regarding turning on the TV without the remote ... the TV is on before I fall asleep. I understand that not everyone would use autotune. Not everyone would use a coffeepot with a timer either. But that doesn't mean that they aren't useful features.)


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Remote Access


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Autotune on a non-DVR receiver in conjunction with a VCR makes sense. Logical. Autotune on a DVR is referred to as recording the show. That would be amongst the last of the many features I'd like to see added.
> 
> Plus I'm not sure how easy it would be to implement. If the DVR is recording other shows, or you're watching another show (depending on the live buffer) should the unit switch channels on you? Would you setup an autotune as a SL or would it be manual? If manual, what would be it's priority over other DVR activities?
> 
> To all of the proponents of the request for the autotune feature. If you're willing to setup autotune for a show, why not set it up to record? It's the same thing. The DVR would switch and start recording. You can then stop the recording but continue to watch the show. Please, explain to my little mind, the advantage to having an autotune feature on a DVR.


Maybe an option when you set up a recording to "View While Recording" to put the tuner On, if it is in "Standby" and put that channel on. I could see this if you wanted to watch something "Live" and transfer it to dvd, vhs later...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I want Channels I recieve to either work automatically or atleast let me manually edit them, until they figure out how to make it work, so my searches result in channels I can actually view....


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Upstream said:


> Obviously you are not married. It is easier to train the dog.
> 
> (Clint, regarding turning on the TV without the remote ... the TV is on before I fall asleep. I understand that not everyone would use autotune. Not everyone would use a coffeepot with a timer either. But that doesn't mean that they aren't useful features.)


Coffee pot timer I understand, it takes a while to be able to make a pot of coffee, you tell it to start when you normally wake up and it's done when you get there. Auto tune I just think is auto record without the recording part which sort of defeats the purpose of a DVR. Then again that why they make different equipment to fit different peoples wants and needs.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

As I realized above, the difference between auto-tune and record on a two tuner unit (other than the actual recording part) would be that record doesn't care if it's recording on the tuner being viewed or on the other tuner in the background. Auto-tune would ensure that it sets the tuner to the one being viewed.

As said...important to some, irrelevent to others.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

APK -- good point. On a one-tuner unit, setting a record autotunes to the station being recorded. On a two-tuner unit, setting a record allows the unit to record in the background ... you don't get to see the station being recorded unless you manually change the channel, or if you simultaneously record on both tuners.

Auto-tune is much more important on a two-tuner unit. Just like being able to swap between tuners is (obviously) only important on a two-tuner unit.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Plus I'm not sure how easy it would be to implement. If the DVR is recording other shows, or you're watching another show (depending on the live buffer) should the unit switch channels on you? Would you setup an autotune as a SL or would it be manual? If manual, what would be it's priority over other DVR activities?


That's easy. The UTV treated the auto record just like a SL (you could do a one time or everytime it aired). It had a separate "todo list" for it and They always where lower priority. So if you where watching a recorded show it would pop up a reminder that the show was going to be on and you could choose tune (which would tune when the show starts) or cancel. If you didn't chosse anything it would change. Now if you where watching live TV and you were not recording on both tuners it would switch by it's self to the station. If did have both tuners in use it wouldn't change at all. By all accounts auto tune should always take the back burner to a recorded show.

Maybe we should change the name of what we want. Instead of "autotune" lets call it a "playlist". Sometimes it's nice to have it switch the stations for you. Heck it would even be nice to have it play an XM station for a while and then switch to another.

The only thing I'd hate about autotune is that they probably won't increase the SL limit and I would probably take up one of those .


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Maybe we should change the name of what we want. Instead of "autotune" lets call it a "playlist". (.


That's what I really want.

8:00 pm - show what is airing on channel 4
8:00 pm - record "Prison Break" on channel 5

8:30 pm - show what is airing on channel 2

9:00 pm - play the episode of "Prison Break" recorded earlier tonight

10:00 pm - play "The Office" recorded last week.

10:30 pm - play "My Name is Earl" recorded last week.

11:00 pm - show what is airing on channel 5

11:30 pm - show what is airing on channel 4


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes. As has been stated before, that would be great for off-loading programs to a DVD recorder while you sleep!


----------



## wolfonthehill (Jul 7, 2006)

I want to be able to change channels, call up the guide, look through my list, and FFWD/RWD without any massive delays (3-20 seconds).

They can't even get THAT done...


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure if it's been mentioned already, but I'd like to be able to set up a series link on a show that is already on by hitting the record button twice while watching it or in the guide. It sucks to have to find a future episode just to set up the SL.


----------



## brad5am (Dec 22, 2006)

In the playlist, a completed "Manual Recording" should automatically be named after whatever program makes up the majority of that recording.

In the playlist, if I switch from "list by date" to "list by title"... that setting should stick until I switch back.

In the prioritizer, "dash-dash" should delete a SL.


----------



## wolfonthehill (Jul 7, 2006)

^ On the most recent software update, "dash-dash" does indeed delete a SL when you're in the prioritizer. Additionally, "dash-dash" in the playlist will delete an entire SL worth of recordings.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

GIVE US DUAL BUFFERS PLEASSSSSSSSSSSSE


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Add the - - delete to the ToDo List, since you can't figure out how to fix the First Run vs Repeats!


----------



## brad5am (Dec 22, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Add the - - delete to the ToDo List, since you can't figure out how to fix the First Run vs Repeats!


That's what I meant when I said Prioritizer. When wolfonthehill said it already worked I went "d'oh!" Thanks guys. This forum is the bomb. Yes... I second the dash dash in the ToDo List!


----------



## garye20904 (Jan 30, 2006)

I hear you. I just want the #$$^#$%#%^& thing to be *reliable*. I have to reset the #@$%@#$^ thing more often than I have to reboot my home computers *4 combined (ok in all honesty three are macs and one is an intel box running unix but still).

I am out of town on vacation right now; but, over the last 2.5 days I used it I had to reset it 3 times . The reliablity sucks. I hate the stinking thing. But I have no choice right now so what can you do.



Bobman said:


> I would not care if any new features were added to the R-15 as long as they just get it working stable and reliable (#1) with the features they advertised that are still not working. (VOD, SL limits, Showcases, RF remote, adding HD space, DirecTV2go, etc.....) and all the bugs worked out.
> 
> I am very pleased with what features the R-15 has and how it works.


----------



## garye20904 (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah this would be awesome; however, the only time I want this feature is when I am watching something and the bloody thing locks up for no aparent reason and I have to reboot/reset the thing and then fast forward to wherever I was when it locked up. IN other words if you made it so the thing didn't lock up all the time I would almost never use this feature.



Upstream said:


> Jump to -- allow me to jump to enter the time that I want to jump to, so I can jump to the 5 minute mark, or the 1:50 mark.


----------



## garye20904 (Jan 30, 2006)

I am not certain but I do not think that PIP is possible. I think they would have to have 2 hardware mpeg decoders to have PIP. Since the unit only has 1 decoder I do not see how this is possible However, it is possible (and quite likely) that I am wrong.

-- Gary



krorer said:


> 1) Autotune -- how they could leave this simple feature out is beyond me....
> 2) PIP -- the installer just about destroyed my house putting in the second line (which I had to completely redo) -- I'm still wondering why he even bothered.
> 3) Font/display option controls (size of font, number of lines per screen, etc)
> 4) Better performance


----------



## garye20904 (Jan 30, 2006)

cybok0 said:


> Change everything and make it a DTIVO


Hear him Hear him!!!!!

Give me stable Tivo code and I would be happy.


----------



## garye20904 (Jan 30, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Yes. As has been stated before, that would be great for off-loading programs to a DVD recorder while you sleep!


TOTALLY!!!!!!!!!! Having to babysit the thing when offloading onto a DVD sucks. My wife teaches high school physics and she likes shown the kids certain epsidoes of Myth Busters. However, she doesn't have the time to watch all of the epsidoes so I watch them and tell her which ones are good. She reviews them and then decides what to record. Then to record them on DVD one of us has to watch the epsidoe a second time. It sucks. There should be a better way.

Especially since the R15 works expotentially worse the fuller it gets. This feature would ellivate many of the issues I have with the thing.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

brad5am said:


> In the playlist, a completed "Manual Recording" should automatically be named after whatever program makes up the majority of that recording.


Yeah, but that may pose problems occasionally. For example, it wouldn't work with the only manual rec. I've done on the R15. I used the man. rec. to get all five hours of the WB's farewell shutdown thing. Since Buffy lasted two hours, it took up the most time of all the shows, and therefore would be the name under the MyPlaylist. It would be easier to just let me name it "The WB's Night of ... yada, yada, yada.

Of course, it would work on occasions such as, I used to use manual recordings to record TechTV's 18 and 12 hour live Call for Help-a-Thons. Since all the shows are under the name 'Call for Help' then I would know what it was, and it would make it easier.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Kevin Dupuy said:


> Yeah, but that may pose problems occasionally. For example, it wouldn't work with the only manual rec. I've done on the R15. I used the man. rec. to get all five hours of the WB's farewell shutdown thing. Since Buffy lasted two hours, it took up the most time of all the shows, and therefore would be the name under the MyPlaylist. It would be easier to just let me name it "The WB's Night of ... yada, yada, yada.
> 
> Of course, it would work on occasions such as, I used to use manual recordings to record TechTV's 18 and 12 hour live Call for Help-a-Thons. Since all the shows are under the name 'Call for Help' then I would know what it was, and it would make it easier.


Well, it'd be nice if it let you name a manual recording.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned already, but I'd like to be able to set up a series link on a show that is already on by hitting the record button twice while watching it or in the guide. It sucks to have to find a future episode just to set up the SL.


This is fixed in the new update. You will be able to hit R)) to record a program this is on (as long as it's showing up as a series).



Kevin Dupuy said:


> Yeah, but that may pose problems occasionally. For example, it wouldn't work with the only manual rec. I've done on the R15. I used the man. rec. to get all five hours of the WB's farewell shutdown thing. Since Buffy lasted two hours, it took up the most time of all the shows, and therefore would be the name under the MyPlaylist. It would be easier to just let me name it "The WB's Night of ... yada, yada, yada.
> 
> Of course, it would work on occasions such as, I used to use manual recordings to record TechTV's 18 and 12 hour live Call for Help-a-Thons. Since all the shows are under the name 'Call for Help' then I would know what it was, and it would make it easier.


I liked what the UTV did for these. It would list the Title as all the programs and the info would show the rest of the programs recorded if it didn't all fit into the title space.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

garye20904 said:


> I am not certain but I do not think that PIP is possible. I think they would have to have 2 hardware mpeg decoders to have PIP.  Since the unit only has 1 decoder I do not see how this is possible However, it is possible (and quite likely) that I am wrong.
> 
> -- Gary


The R15 does have dual mpeg decoders as it uses the STi5528 chip from STMicroelectronics.



www.st.com said:


> The STi5528 and STi4629 chipset can decode two separate video and audio streams allowing consumers to connect two televisions to a single set top box. Furthermore, while decoding the two audio and video streams, the new chipset can also record two channels to a hard disk, so providing dual PVR functionality. Together, these two features allow manufacturers to build products that eliminate the need for a second STB to provide digital content to the second TV that is present in many homes.
> 
> Link=http://www.st.com/stonline/press/news/year2004/p1363p.htm


It would need to use both tuners to accomplish this so it would not be able to record another show when displaying PIP. But from the hardware end, it is possible.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Another feature I would like to see is a status feature.

At a minimum, this would show 3 status displays: (1)what is being viewed (including the source of what is being viewed, such as tuner 1, or previously recorded), and (2 & 3) what each tuner is tuned to (including status, such as recording, buffering, etc).

Ideally this would include status bars for each of the three status displays, plus what they are scheduled to do next (if they are scheduled).


----------



## akstone (Dec 27, 2006)

I want the R15 to record at least 99% of the shows I've asked it to record, every show recorded will play back in its entirety, and the R15 would only need rebooting once every three months.

Seems like pretty basic stuff. But with my experience with the R15, this would be a miracle.


----------

